# Cover notes



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I'm getting my celica insured tommorow... but what I need to know is do some insurance companies send cover notes via e-mail so you can print them off?

The reason I ask, is that I have got no access to a fax machine untill Tuesday... and by then chances are it would have allready come through the post.

Many thanks for any help. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

doubt it very much, they use special printed paper for cover notes


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Cheers matey for the reply.

I think they do fax them though don't they? If so, I could pop in to work tommorow and pick it up. 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Cheers matey. I've got it sorted now... well I hope so anyway. I need the car to be taxed for Thursday, as my other cars insurance runs out the day before. I've got my new car insured...on Saturday, but am just waiting for the documents/cover note. If I don't have it tuesday morning, I'll phone them at work, and ask them to fax one to my works. 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

it should be ok,my insurance broker issues them on standard paper via a laser printer,never had any bother with them,prouduced them for road tax and hortys


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Cheers Matt.  Well... the cover notes been faxed through, and I shall be getting my tax disk in a couple of hours. I just hope it works....  

Otherwise, I'm out of a car for yet another day 

-Elliot


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

professor matt said:


> it should be ok,my insurance broker issues them on standard paper via a laser printer,never had any bother with them,prouduced them for road tax and hortys


but your a dodgy geezer!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> but your a dodgy geezer!


he he he!


----------

